# Beretta 92 FS (USA) vs Beretta Centurion 92D



## Hoghead (Nov 17, 2015)

I may have mistakenly placed this in the wrong forum earlier.
I'm new to these forums and I have a question regarding the size of the dovetails on these two guns: 
a Beretta 92FS(USA model) and Beretta Centurion 92D.
I have a 92FS that I wish to replace the rear sight on, and I'm wondering if anyone is familiar
with the Centurion 92D model? Will a rear dovetail sight from the Centurion 92D fit into the
dovetail of the 92FS? 
Thanks if you have any info on this idea.


----------

